# Plant ID please: Nesaea Pedicellata or Limnophila sp?



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

A fellow member here sold me this plant as Nesaea Pedicellata... Brought this at the plant club meeting today for auction and a fellow hobbyist told me that it looks like a Limnophila Sp... So I'm bringing this one up here for its proper ID...










Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like it might be a_ Pogostemon_, perhaps _P. yatabeanus_. It's definitely not _Nesaea pedicellata_ (the teeth on the leaves are a dead giveaway).


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

It does looks like P. Yatabeanus (or closer) but the only difference I noticed is that the leaf growth on mine is shorter compare to the P. Yatabeanus pics I'm seeing online... But it could be my water param and fert regime that's why the growth is like that... Thanks Cavan!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm is Pogostemon yatabeanus closely related to L. aromatica? They look so similar.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are both in the same order (Lamiales), but that's it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmmmm... looks like I should have bid on it John! Maybe next month you can bring some back?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

No problem Zap, I have plenty


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, collectoritis strikes again!


----------

